#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-18
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<zeus> miau!
<kamusin> wenas
<zeus> kiubo
<zeus> arvaro: pololiamos ?
<arvaro> zeus no
<arvaro> solo te quiero como amigo
<arvaro> jajaja la wea fleta
<kamusin> xD
<zeus> arvaro: miau
<zeus> arvaro: hagamos el amor con las nalgas?
<zeus> arvaro: te vas a casar ?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-19
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<fabio_> wena cauros!
<c3959> hola fabio_
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-20
<CarlosNeyPastor> al
<pedro_> holas c3959
<c3959> hola pedro_
<c3959> como va?
<c3959> y "habemus concilium"
<c3959> que pasa con la manifestacion democratica este año :-D
<pedro_> c3959: bien y tu?
<pedro_> c3959: hay que iniciar el proceso...
<c3959> pedro_: con hartas cosas pendientes, puros cachos entretenidos de solucionar si ahaha
<c3959> pero siguiendo el borrador del estatuto para el concilio envie un correo con una propuesta de calendario. no respondio nadie! xd
<c3959> pedro_ ^
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> tamos bien
<c3959> voy a escribir un nuevo correo, y necesita la manifestacion de alguien del concilio
<c3959> ya tu sabe pedro_!
<c3959> hay que decir que si a todo xd
<pedro_> okis haha
<c3959> yap, copie y pegue. para que el concilio actual revise las fechas pa iniciar un proceso
<arvaro> esta llorando roberto moreno
<arvaro> no cacho como aprobarlo en la noche lo veo
<arvaro> a todo esto alguien lo cacha?
<arvaro> c3959 tu cachai al loko q mando el mail a la lista de correo ?
<c3959> arvaro: nop, no lo conozco
<c3959> creo que sus mensajes fueron esporadicos el año pasado
<c3959> y regreso hace poco para recordar lo del concilio
<c3959> lo dices para aceptar su solicitud de lauchpad?
<arvaro> nop, era por saber no mas, pk lo encontre un poco pesado
<c3959> ahaha pedro_ sanjo el asunto recien
<c3959> igual como desafio para los postulantes seria por ejemplo mejorar y actualizar los miembros.
<c3959> por ejemplo, hay un tal c3959 en la lista... pero que poco serio ponerse un nick! xd
<c3959> todos los demas con nombre y apellido y el perla con seudonimo...
<arvaro> jajajaa
<arvaro> creo q hay otra persona mas pendiente
<arvaro> pero ni siquiera cachamos quien es po
<arvaro> oye
<arvaro> y se pueden inscribir hasta el dia de las elecciones?
<arvaro> o no son validos los q esten despues de la presentacion de candidatos?
<c3959> arvaro: la verdad el art 7 es algo ambiguo y deja a la interpretacion varios puntos importantes
<c3959> tiene un espiritu de que "todos" participen en la el proceso y manifiesten voto. pero creo que ese requiere revision
<c3959> para evitar conflictos, creo y es opinion personal, el congelar el grupo un periodo antes del inicio del proceso y un periodo posterior al termino del proceso. sin permitir el ingreso o salida de miembros
<c3959> ** como postulante tiene ahi una idea para tu candidatura, "mejorar el art 7 del estatuto de eleccion del concilio" :-D
<c3959> arvaro ^
<c3959> pedro_: vas a participar en esta manifestacion de la democracia como postulante?
<pedro_> c3959: nope, alegan mucho haha
<c3959> pedro_: mocha?! donde donde!
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> quien esta alegando tanto?
<c3959> dos cosas que vi en launchpad
<c3959> tres en realidad
<c3959> varios de los miembros activos, no tienen siquiera correo publico de contacto xd
<c3959> no pude ver el correo publico de cristian! arvaro pegale un silbido :-D
<c3959> y la fefa no la vi como activa! y ella quiere postular... creo que vamos a dejar entrar y salir durante la primera etapa mejor :-P
<c3959> sortega: seba estas?
<sortega> c3959, wenas
<c3959> sortega: como estas?
<sortega> bien y tu?
<c3959> con artas cosas pero con mas animo :-D
<c3959> oie... se abren las elecciones, tu querias postularte, por que no abres los juegos con tu postulacion?
<c3959> para que la prepares y recuerda que hasta el domingo se puede postular
<sortega> a la noche iba a ver esto
<sortega> en un rato mas tengo clases asi que llegando lo hago
<sortega> :-)
<c3959> ok
<c3959> :-)
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-21
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<fefa> buen diaa como va?
<c3959> fefa: con algo de tuto
<c3959> anoche tuve hasta la madrugada :-(
<fefa> chuuta q mal
<fefa> pero falta poquito para el finde :)
<c3959> aahhaha
<c3959> oie fefa! ayer cuando hice envio de correo a los miembros de ubuntu-cl launchpad no te encontre en la lista
<c3959> hasta la semana pasada estabas, habra expirado tu suscripcion?
<fefa> si pero ya esta al día
<fefa> me lelgo ayer la notificacion y pedro ya me actualizo:)
<c3959> ok ok
<fabio_> wena cabr@s
<fabio_> !
<fabio_> una pregunta cuales son las actividades del concilio?
 * fabio_ leyendo lista de correo
<c3959> hola fabio_!
<c3959> hay un hilo "Aviso ... que es el oficial que da inicio al proceso
<c3959> dentro hay un calendario y recordar el como actuar a los postulantes
<c3959> sigue leyendo :-D
<fabio_> aha...
<fabio_> fefa, ! mira tienes competencia, supera esto -> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/549931_4974190025063_162072265_n.jpg
<fefa> pffff
<fefa> jajajaja
<fefa> :p
<fefa> yo no soy grafittera pooo jajaj pero pued hacer algo
<fefa> :)
<fabio_> estoy mandando un mail de queja  a la lista de gnome-peru
<fabio_> fefa, -> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/581740_10200732167525680_966334623_n.jpg
<fabio_> se pasaron ^
<fefa> jjaja estan choros
<zeus> fabio_: la cago
<zeus> se pasaron
<zeus> fabio_: link al mail!
<zeus> fabio_: no veo el correo en los archives
<fefa> yo no lo encuentro feos
<fefa> señor fabio_ puro carboneando  por dios jajajaj
<fefa> en serio los encontraron tan feos?
<fefa> yo el segundo no lo encuentr tan feo
<zeus> estan horribles !!!
<zeus> XD
<fefa> ni taaanto
<fefa> he visto peores
<fefa> yo el afiche lo encuentro choro
<fefa> el logotipo me trae recuerdos del logotipo dle principe del rap
<fefa> :p
<fabio_> zeus, https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-pe-list/2013-March/date.html
<fabio_> fefa, no es que estén feos (igual los encuentro feos) va encontra de la marca gnome
<fabio_> huy si, el principe del rapssss!
<fefa> aah si eso si rom pe con la linea grafica si o si
<fefa> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/c/c8/Freshprincelogo.jpg/250px-Freshprincelogo.jpg
<fabio_> alguien conoce al Liam Gallagher del grupo de ubuntu chile en fb?
<c3959> bah! estan bonitos
<c3959> hay que hacer contacto para que su mente cretiva le haga uno a la comunidad xd
<c3959> fabio_: no es ese el tipo que putea a todo el mundo? (eliminado del grupo de "feibuk")
<fabio_> lo echaron buuu... yo lo extrañaba, yo expulse y borre comentarios de varios que puteaban, pero era entretenido el tipo
<c3959> igual era medio freak su participacion
<c3959> como que tenia personalidad multiple
<zeus> fabio_: pero la discusion es entre weones conocidos XD
<fabio_> zeus, ¿cual de todas las discusiones?
<fefa> el compadre pedia ayuda y si no le contestabas en menso de un dia se ponia a tirar mala onda y puteadas
<fefa> :p
<zeus> fabio_: la del logo
<fabio_> zeus, en realidad viene de atrás... y vi tweeter (neosergio esta quemado)
<fabio_> igual podríamos estamparnos unas poleras
<zeus> hahahaha XD
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-22
<gtox> hola
<gtox> hay lguien
<gtox> por que siempre que ingreso
<gtox> nadie me responde
<gtox> XD
<fefa> buen dia
<fabio_> buen día
<pedro_> cuchito cuchiiitoo
<zeus> pedro_: que wea ?
<pedro_> zeus: holi
<njin> pedro_: :-P
<njin> hy
<njin> chistoso el mazinga
<kamusin> buenas
<arvaro> hola todos
<fabio_> wena cabros
<kamusin> wena fabio_ arvaro  fefa  pedro_  zeus *
<fefa> hola kamusin como va?
<kamusin> como dia viernes y tu fefa :)
<fefa> igual jajajaja quieriendo irme
<zeus> kamusin: wena po zorron!!!
<fefa> lo bueno q hoy nos vamo media hora antes pq van a fumigar
<fefa> :_p
<zeus> grrr
<zeus> fefa:  :/
<zeus> fefa: saca pica esa wea no se hace =(
<fefa> pero si todos ustedes salen a las 6 y media po
<fefa> usedes sacan pica yendose todos los dias media hora antes q yo
<zeus> fefa: quien te dijo eso ?
<zeus> fefa: yo me voy a las 18hrs porque me voy a la U
<zeus> fefa: pero antes salia entre las 19-21 hrs
<zeus> :P
<kamusin> ahahah super
<fefa> pero ahora sales temprano po
<fefa> lo q hagas despues dela pega es cosa tuya jajajaja
<zeus> fefa: hahahah picota! XD
<zeus> fefa: a que hora entras ?
<fefa> a las 9
<fefa> pero generalmente llego como 20 minutos antes
<fefa> :p
<zeus> fefa: grrr
<fabio_> cuchito cuchito
<fefa> jaja maravilooso llegaron los de la fumigacion antes asi q nos estan echando a todos para al casa:p
<fefa> asi que chauuuuuuuus
#ubuntu-cl 2014-03-21
<krazz> hola
<viperhoot> krazz: hola !
<sennin> alguien conoce un servidor voip gratis
#ubuntu-cl 2014-03-22
<krazz> hola muchachos
<krazz> alguien disponible?
<krazz> tengo una duda no se si alguno de ustedes puede ayudarme
